# Canadian Nightcrawlers



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello all. I feed my P's regular jumbo nighcrawler worms(along with smelt, shrimp, etc.) that I purchase at my local WalMart. I was in WalMart today and noticed that they now stock Canadian nightcrawler worms which appeared flourescent green in color. Anyone have any info on this type of nightcrawler?? Is it safe to feed my P's? What is the difference between a regular nightcrawler and a Canadian nightcrawler?? Any feedback would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not positive how they get the worms like that, but I think they are some sort of hybrid mutation or something. I would just stick with the regular nightcrawlers to be safe.
~Taylor~


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

As far as I know, the ones you find at WallMart are all Canadian.
The green ones are treated to be that color for bait use only.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nope i cant see it being any good mon.... go with garden worm,,, or is it just me


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

I think they are green because of their diet. I remember watching a TV show where they grew neon green worms so they could be used to attract fish for fishing. The only difference is that they where fed strictly green veggies only...I think they are safe


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

piranah4life44 said:


> I think they are green because of their diet. I remember watching a TV show where they grew neon green worms so they could be used to attract fish for fishing. The only difference is that they where fed strictly green veggies only...I think they are safe


Yes. They are green bcuz of a diet the farmers give them. They r great for bait, but bad for sustaining ur Ps.

Not all Canadian nightcralers are green LOL


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

the flouresent color comes from food that fishermans feed their worms so that they are easier to see for bass at night. harmless stuff.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

It would be easier to see if your redbellies digest normally or not...Imagine seeing neon green piranha's turd everywhere!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Rice & Beanz said:


> It would be easier to see if your redbellies digest normally or not...Imagine seeing neon green piranha's turd everywhere!!


Someone here should try it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ive gotten the canadian kind at walmart and they wernt green, maybe they just started making them green.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> Ive gotten the canadian kind at walmart and they wernt green, maybe they just started making them green.


They only do it to certain ones (it's their diet)...as been said in this thread, they do it to attract fish better when fishing.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are called nitro worms, ive tried them before and didnt notice any difference from regular earth worms.

here is info and the guy who invented them

http://www.newsandevents.utoronto.ca/bios/00/giannaris.htm

http://www.nitroworms.com/


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

also if i remember correctly its Phosphorus that is what makes the worms glow green. here is an interesting read about Phosphorus and how it talks about glowing. the makes wont give out their secret but when these worms were first invented it was on the news and i think i remember Phosphorus being the reason for the green glow.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phosphorus#Glow


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The place that supplies all the USA Wall Mart worms is here in Windsor. A flat of worms is about 50 bucks for 500 of them (regular, not nitro although I can check to see if they do the green thing to them here).


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

you can send away to worm farms, to buy worms in bulk. cost about $26 shipped for a pound of redworms ( kind of small compared to nightcrawlers. but bite size, less messy).


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wait....Walmart sells worms? since when? and in what section?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Trigga said:


> wait....Walmart sells worms? since when? and in what section?


Not in Canada that I'm aware of.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ahhh skittle sticks


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Well the super walmart by me has worms in a fridge by the sporting goods


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd stick with the regulars. You can also try bloodworms but they can get pricey!


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Trigga said:


> wait....Walmart sells worms? since when? and in what section?


Yep, in the sporting goods section, near the registers and whatnot at my local Wal Mart.


----------

